# Dusseldorf, New Year 2008



## rexos (Oct 16, 2006)

Have heard that Dusseldorf is a good venue for a New Year bash.
Has anyone been, done it, got the t-shirt? 
Rex


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

I will come to a Meet at Dusseldorf over xmas/new year 2008/9 if one is being organised.


----------



## rexos (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks Lucy2,
We`re not sure what holidays we have but we feel the need to get away and thought some sort of organised `do` would be good.
I think you may have replied before to this subject, thanks anyway!
Rex and Denise


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Dusseldorf*

Hello,

Nice idea, we shall be 45 miles away but maybe we could travel for new year!.

Keep me updated with more info.

Trev.


----------

